# Loss of a kidney



## orange.paint (2 Mar 2006)

Not sure if anyone here can give me a full answer but here it goes.

I'm having my baby now in a few days they are worried about one kidney.Later in life if I was a donor can i give a kidney? I recall hearing something about if you only have one kidney you cannot remain in the army.

Now in saying this they are just taking a precaution and told us not to worry about it.Most likely it's nothing at all.But I thought I would pose the question just out of interest sake.

cheers


----------



## MommyMedic (21 Jun 2006)

Can anyone shed some light on this matter? I have a relative in need of a kidney, and am considering being tested for a match. It would be nice to know what the career implications are. I dug around the Medical standards info on the official site but came up empty. 
PS I hope rcac_011 has had Baby by now?? If so congrats hope it all went well.
Thanks!


----------



## Cansky (21 Jun 2006)

I know of at least 2 soldiers who have donated one kidney.  Both are still in the military.  I will hunt for more information reference implications.
Kirsten


----------



## Cansky (16 Jul 2006)

Here are a couple of links.  The first is the policy and the second is the annex B to the first.  

Policy Statement

CF members have the same freedom to donate organs as other Canadians. Although a member of the CF will not normally be prohibited from donating an organ or bone marrow, the absence of such a prohibition should not be construed as constituting official approval. Upon receipt of a request from a living member of the CF to donate an organ or bone marrow the potential donor will be counselled/briefed by both a Medical Officer and a Legal Officer. Following an organ or bone marrow donation an appropriate period of sick leave will be authorized for the recovery period.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/1004_admhrmil_e.asp#1
http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/docs/pdf/1004_admhrmil_AnnexB_e.pdf


----------



## orange.paint (16 Jul 2006)

Thanks a lot for the links Kirsten.Luckly we don't need to use it as everything turned out fine.Good links for anyone else who may be in similar situations.

cheers


----------



## Springroll (16 Jul 2006)

Thank you for posting those links. 
I had not thought of asking about any complications of being a member of the CF and being on the bone marrow registry.
I am currently on the registry as a donor, so this information is greatly appreciated....thanks again, Kirsten!

Glad everything turned out ok rcac_011....


----------



## MommyMedic (28 Jul 2006)

My cousin has since had her transplant operation (two days ago); at least now I am informed for the future. Thank you Kirsten.


----------

